# شاهد مراحل تصنيع B787



## laklok10 (13 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اضغط عالرابط للمشاهده
http://cc.talkpoint.com/LEHM002/0206...pdf/Boeing.pdf

:78:


----------



## 3adel (21 يونيو 2007)

**********
الرابط لا يعمل ؟؟؟؟
----------------


----------



## مدحت58 (21 يونيو 2007)

*does not work*

link is fault


----------



## اسلام السيد شلبى (23 أبريل 2008)

الرابط مش شغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## العالم المحظوظ (28 مايو 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

